
A Hyper-speed visual effect made with JavaScript - tristanac
http://treksit.com/?javescripts
======
0xFFFFFF
The warp effect is nice, but what I'm really curious about is which algorithms
I can use to solve the puzzles!

------
tristanac
A hint: just press a HS button to go hyperspeed

